# Canning Sausage



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Once, upon a time I came across an article that talked about canning fried sausage patties. If my memory serves, the patties were fried, then paced into hot jars, then the grease that cooked out while frying was then poured over the cooked meat. After the jars were sealed with flats and rings, the jars were turned jars were turned upside down for the grease to drain to the top. once the grease cooled and solidified, it was suppose to seal up and preserve the meat. Has anyone else ever heard of this method or ever tried it?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, but I don't turn mine upside down. 

I'm gonna try a different method with less grease here onea these days an see how it works out to. Tryin ta eat a bit healthier.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Theirs a variation of that, called "Potting". 

The sausage is cooked, placed in a "crock" then the fat is poured over it. The crock is covered and the patties will keep through a winter. You can remove and recook the patties as needed then recover the "Pot".

Works in cool weather/climate.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

My Romanian SIL has mentioned 'potted' sausages many times, they preserve barrels of sausages like that over there.


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

I've heard of it, never done it.

I did can sausage a few weeks back. I had left over italian sausage (about 16) and knew it wouldnt fill up my canner soI grabbed some of them jimmy dean patties to try canning them too (I like them and usually eat them about 6 times per year at my gun club). So I placed 4 italian sausage in each pint and all 8 patties in another pint. I had very little grease to pour into the jars, maybe an inch per jar, so I was a bit concerned. After they cooled they looked scary as they seemed to be dried and over cooked. But I put some italian sausage in tomato sauce with some meatballs (for the boys) for dinner and they were very good. Soft, but not falling apart. I finally opened the breakfast sausage patties this morning and chopped up 2 for an egg scramble sandwich wrap. It was very good! I will definitely be doing this more.


----------

